# Ephedrine: ever used it?



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

Is ephedrine any good?

All the studies I read say that caffeine is a better stimulant and performance enhancer.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I took it every day for about 3 years straight, it works for weight loss.


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

drwae said:


> I took it every day for about 3 years straight, it works for weight loss.


 Nice. Did you notice any side effects?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Chicken_Boy said:


> Is ephedrine any good?
> 
> All the studies I read say that caffeine is a better stimulant and performance enhancer.


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/338363-performance-enhancing-drug-discussion-ephedrine/?do=embed


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Chicken_Boy said:


> Nice. Did you notice any side effects?


 Felt very tired for a while when I came off, but no sides while I was on it


----------



## James101 (Apr 26, 2015)

Good for getting a preworkout buzz

similar to having too much caffeine I guess


----------



## Sjb19 (Dec 25, 2020)

Just be careful as it can have an impact on your heart


----------

